# Best/most effective pyschic power?



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

What do you think is the best or the most effective all around pyschic power? I'll get Jaws of the World Wolf out of the way right away  

I personally am quite fond of Warptime on a DP, and Null zone. Some of the Ork weirdboy's powers are good to, but the randomness is an issue.

So for my vote, I give it too Null Zone, forcing re-rolls on invul saves might be situational, but the things with invuls tend to be tough and scary to begin with. So it is definetly a must for me.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the Leech Essence power for the Tyranid Hive Tyrant. I know it is only strength 3, but it is AP 2, and you gain back whatever wounds you cause. good stuff.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

JotWW is epic, however in the wolves list Murdrous Hurricane can be even more useful. 3D6 S3 hits and the unit moves as if in dificult and dangerous terrain next turn? slows, damages and doesn't require a to hit roll. 

- O


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, I will ruin everyone's day by being typical of many lists seen these days. The power that puts you in a position where the unit is screwed, regardless of poor dice rolls, and cannot hope to escape the incoming pie-plates...

Yep, you guessed it: Lash of Submission.

EDIT: Woo 700 posts.


----------



## jonkey (Apr 30, 2009)

JotWW... my pore tervigons 

I like the feel no pain power from the tervigon myself...


----------



## Necrotes (Sep 27, 2009)

Eldar Fortune
Being able to reroll all of your failed saves.

Example: 
Take four plasma cannon wounds on your warlocks
Roll Dice three ones
**Fortune** all passed yeah fortune


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Lash of Submission has the potential turn after turn to alter the battlefield to your liking; can be used offensively or defensively...and it isn't only available on some wussy psycher..Daemon Princes are beastly. Thats tough to beat. And psycologically you can't do better than being able to lay your hands on your opponents treasured minis and move them around. Its a little degrading and leaves you feeling abused. Show me any other power that comes even close to this.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Fortune or living lighting are absurd.

Imagine thunderwolf cav with fortune. Herpderp 2 musical wound t5 infantry with 3+/3++

and living lightning is a table wide F-U to any light tank or MC without a great armor save.


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

for me its gift of chaos, its just too funny to turn your opponents favorite special character into a spawn and theres nothing they can do about it once the psychic test is passed.

Jimbob


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the best power is the one used at the right time, on the right target with the right unit to take full advantage of it.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I like the subtle Veil of Tears harly power, no psychic test requires, always active, cannot be shut down, can protect independant characters that join the unit and makes them untouchable at ranges of 24 inches and since they have an assault range of 13-18 inches it is a pretty handy power.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I like the subtle Veil of Tears harly power, no psychic test requires, always active, cannot be shut down, can protect independant characters that join the unit and makes them untouchable at ranges of 24 inches and since they have an assault range of 13-18 inches it is a pretty handy power.


That is a fantastic phil kelly-level power, but it's attached to harlequins, who are the worst elite in that codex this edition.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

The best psychic power is obviously dependent on the nature of the list using it. But the best overall would have to be, in no particular order
lash, fortune, jaws, lightning, sanguine sword, blood lance, null zone.


----------



## Biellann (Sep 6, 2010)

LordWaffles said:


> That is a fantastic phil kelly-level power, but it's attached to harlequins, who are the worst elite in that codex this edition.


Pretty sure you're talking about Dark Eldar there. Harlequins are pretty decent in the Eldar codex.

It may not be the best/most effective, but my favourite power would be Eldritch Storm. Great against T3 hordes, but even better against that enemy tank that you want to turn around.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Most definitly Gift of Chaos, Spawndom for everyone!!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Biellann said:


> Pretty sure you're talking about Dark Eldar there. Harlequins are pretty decent in the Eldar codex.


Which just shows how sad the current codex is starting to look.

I consider banshees as the weakest elites choice, since people claim they need a farseer to be effective.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> That is a fantastic phil kelly-level power, but it's attached to harlequins, who are the worst elite in that codex this edition.





Stephen_Newman said:


> I consider banshees as the weakest elites choice, since people claim they need a farseer to be effective.


Nope, neither one. The worst Elites we have as it stands are the Wraithguard. The only way they should ever be taken is as Troops.

Harlies can usually close in fairly safe, once in they are very destructive.

Banshees still do more than fairly well when charging normal marines. A 5 kill charge isn't bad. After all, they don't want to wipe them and get shot to hell.

Scorpions have an extra attack, +1 S, and a better save than Banshees, but they lose power weapons and fleet. Pretty fair trade actually.

Fire Dragons are where the money is at these days. They are super effective against most units in the game and are as cheap as most of the other Elites. The only real downside is that if they keep getting used so much, they will probably get nerfed and be given heat lances in the next Dex.


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, moving way off topic aren't we?

I love the wish-washy junk that people say about situational stuff that allow half of the psychic powers in the game to qualify as the 'best'. The OP didn't ask what your favorite or most hated psychic powers were, he asked for the 'best'. While a certain amount of personal opinion does assert itself when considering words like 'best', that doesn't change the fact that 'best' is a superlative. 

Proper interpretation of 'best':
Which psychic power kicks the most butt (or wins the most games) in the widest variety of situations?

Improper interpretation of 'best':
Which psychic power has the most awesome fluff?
Which psychic power makes me laugh every time I use it?
Which psychic power wrecks all five of the MEQ players in my local playgroup of six guys?

That said, my top three (in no particular order) would be: Fortune, Lash of Submission, Living Lightning.


----------



## steelwraith (May 12, 2009)

just one word DOOM , it says it all and you get to say "they'er doooomed hahaha"


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Either lash or Null Zone.

Played a Daemon player and was using Null Zone and having to pass two armor saves per wound was killing him. It also allowed me to kill the Night-bringer quick and easily!!!


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would say lash I hate it when someone lash's my jump pack squad into difficult terrain.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I say null zone should be out of the running do to it being very situational (Seriously how many armies have more then 1-2 units that have inv saves?)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Doom, myself. It's a bastard when I'm losing up to Four units a turn, and that's not even with concentrated firepower.


----------



## vaul117 (Dec 8, 2010)

Farseer's eldrich storm, in the books it takes the tops off of mountains for Christ's sake. never used it in a match yet so I'm not sure what the game specs are.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Which is why I picked Veil of Tears. It certainly qualifies as non situational and gets overlooked as a psychic power and they laugh until they get frustrated being unable to shoot my harlequins.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't play Orcs so I forget what the power is but it lets you turn the opponents unit into a squig. Basically a BA player had mephiston in his army looking to do some major damage to da boyz. The boyz were like no hes not, bam your a squig. I didn't see it happen but heard what happened after my game was over.

To me that is just sick, taking a 250 point unit and replacing it with a lowly squig.......unreal.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

That power is Glorious, not to mention, Mephiston is a little OTT. So he got whats coming to him!


----------



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

Im going with Fortune- Its not situational - Its allllll the time.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Another vote for Zogwort's Curse. I mean, it's not OP, but it's not pants-on-head retarded either. And turning that Mephiston/Hive Tyrant/TWC Lord/Logan into a squig is epicly funny. Even funnier when that Squig kills your Warboss.

Midnight


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The best powers are those that work all the time.


----------



## Mindshred (Dec 3, 2010)

I think Paroxysm is pretty solid; being able to turn a unit of hardcore combat veterans into drooling idiots for a turn cycle really tilts the scales in your favor.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Mindshred said:


> I think Paroxysm is pretty solid; being able to turn a unit of hardcore combat veterans into drooling idiots for a turn cycle really tilts the scales in your favor.


Except you can't target it into combat, being a Pyschic Shooting Attack and all. Catalyst is so much better in my eyes, it can make a tarpit all the tougher, ensure your big beastie gets into combat, make your opponent not shoot a unit and shoot something less optimal, amongst many other things. And it's not really situational, since making a unit tougher is ALWAYS nice


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

I like all of the Eldar's repertoire of psyker skills, but recently I have been learning to love Guide. Since so much of the Eldar vehicle fleet has that sadness inducing BS3, I have found that guiding them makes for a decent amount of shots going through. I especially love popping it onto my Warwalkers and watching them hit with alot of S6 Scatter Laser goodness.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I am going to have to agree with my fellow heretics and say Lash. Nothing like moving your enemy.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> the best power is the one used at the right time, on the right target with the right unit to take full advantage of it.


Blammo. Winner on the first page.

Doesn't matter what the power is, as long as it's used at the correct time/place.

This doesn't mean I think all Psypowers are equal, there are some utterly shit ones.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Mindwar: There's nothing like a good ol' Eldar mind rape


----------



## Raging Platipus (Aug 21, 2010)

I am going to have to go with Gift Of Chaos, six inch range isn't that amazing, but turning a C'tan into a mewling spawn is priceles.


----------



## sadyn (Jul 29, 2010)

weaken resolve anyone?? just as good at controlling and CC as lash but also can flat out wipe units via under 50% or if you can walk them off the board with the no rally under 6inch rule.


----------



## vonklaude (May 16, 2010)

I suspect the OP intended to limit this to spells, and not the special rules of particular psykers, but I'd like to cast a vote for the *Librarian Psychic Hood*.

The _best_ psychic power is the one that most cost-efficiently trumps the others.


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll second weaken resolve , it's a naughty naughty power and one I'm not allowed to take in friendly games if I want them to stay friendly. The power to force an opponent to flee especially if he's near his board edge is sick or pin them or have a friendly eldar mind war them. It has a 36" range which means you can be out of most psychic hoods ranges and use it with impunity.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Runes of warding do this better though in the denying aspect. It affects the entire board with a roll 3 dice and roll 12 or more and you kill yourself aspect.


----------

